# How many times do you get a haircut?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

This question is for males only.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I usually get my hair cut maybe 3 times a year. And when I do it's usually shaved haha


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

I was looking at those vacuum haircutting gadgets the other day. If I could cut my own hair I'd only have to go out about 3 times a year. :um


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I haven't in over 10 years... Strangely my hair is quite short nevertheless.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Usually once every 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Once every 3 to 6 months. I buzzcut it myself.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I used to have short hair and I would cut it every 2 weeks. Now I'm letting it grow. I don't think I have gotten a haircut in like 2 months.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Every month and a half I'd say.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

IWannaBeAnAmericanJetSet said:


> Every three months. I'll be getting it cut probably tomorrow, actually.


HE SAID MALES ONLY GOD DAMMIT

ahem.

Probably every 2ish months. I do it myself and it's really only when it's looking a bit long or I'm just really really bored. The whole short short on the sides fluffy up top thing is fairly easy to do anyway.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

More often than once a month, but then I do it myself.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Once every 2 months or so. I go as long as I can without it looking too bad, I'd avoid it altogether if I could.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

It's been about two years since I cut my hair. My hair is a third of the way down my back now.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Once a month. I have a fairly normal length haistyle and after a month it really becomes difficult to style.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Every month if I'm going to a barbershop. Every 2-3 months if I'm gonna buzz it all of by myself.


----------



## confidencelost (Sep 3, 2010)

It used to be once a year or longer when I went to a barber. Partly anxiety, partly laziness, partly thinking I looked good with long hair and a scruffy bearddoh.)

Now my mum cuts my hair and it's about every 3 months. :blush


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

About twice a year. Because I hate getting a haircut and like long hair. I once went over two years without any kind of work done my hair. Every time I see pictures from that time it looks worse than I remembered, that's why I coerce myself into getting it done every six months or so.


----------



## lonestar1 (Nov 16, 2010)

i get mine done once every two weeks


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Usually every two months. Not cheap, either; $30 a cut. 

My hairdresser's such a cool dude, though. Love going to see him.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I snip off bits myself at random times to keep it short, have never been to a barber's shop.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I usually put it off 2-3 weeks longer than I should... winds up being around every month and a half to two months.

I'd rather stick a fork in my hand than go get my hair cut. Well, maybe not, but... you know.


----------



## MrShyAndTimid (Jun 28, 2010)

I would normally get a haircut every month or so whenever I visit my parent's back home. I have my dad taper my sides while my mom trim the top. On special occasions, I'll muster up the courage to make an appointment with a trusted stylist.

After seeing a specific youtube video of a guy giving tips and recording himself cutting his hair... I thought I could do it. I bought clippers and I actually cut my hair my self now. I've been grooming my hair to be a faux mohawk and I even added some line designs this weekend for fun. I'm not saying it's a professional look, but not a bad job for someone who cuts there own hair.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Well I voted once a year. I really hate going to the hair dresser, so even though I say, "Gosh, I need a haircut," I wait until my hair is really long and I can't stand it any longer and then they chop a whole lot off. I mean I haven't had my hair cut for five months now. It was shortish and I had bangs and now I don't. There have been times when I've given myself a home haircut too, which is a big no no. I do okay.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

These days I have a mohawk and I really should cut the sides like once a month, but I barely do that. Now, I'm thinking about just letting the sides grow more and getting a regular haircut and not getting it cut for a really, really, really long time.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

4-5 times a year.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I all ready voted before I realised it was for guys only lol...

anyways I get it cut once a month


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Shave 0 all over every 5 - 7 days. depending how lazy and slothlike I feel.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I haven't been to a hairdresser in like 6 years because it can be so awkward and uncomfortable. I have my mother cut it every 2 months. She's not great at it, but to be fair my hair is thick and not easy to cut. 
It doesn't matter that it's not perfectly even because I wear it up most of the time and when it's down I leave it wavy or curl it. I also go over it with texturizing scissors
EDIT: sorry just realized this was for guys too lol


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

RayOfLight123 said:


> I all ready voted before I realised it was for guys only lol...
> 
> anyways I get it cut once a month


Don't feel bad, I only realized this when you said it. Whoops!


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

it really depends on how much I get cut off. If I go real short then I usually wait a year but I usually get one every few months.


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

I voted 3-6 months because I hate getting a haircuts. However, a few days ago I actually cut my own hair :b

Took me 2 and half ****ing hours, but in the end it turned out well and I love it


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^ It looks good man! I saw it in the pic thread.

I gave myself a haircut a couple of times and it looked feckin shocking, it took way longer than I though it would do as well.

So I just go every six weeks or so, sometimes more frequently when I'm in a "give a sh*t" sort of mindset.

But right now I've got about five weeks of prime Irish locks and I likes it.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

More than once a month, I cut my own hair


----------

